# Umgebung von Chemnitz Trial?



## T-bone90 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger im Bereich Trial und woltle fragen, ob hier jemand aus Chemnitz oder Umgebung kommt, mit dem man ab und an mal fahren kann?

Ich selbst komme aus Eppendorf 09575.

Würde mich voll freuen 

grüße
Manuel


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Juli 2012)

http://www.the-herrminator.de/index.php/portrait.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shoko (11. Juli 2012)

www.msc-thalheim.de

Da ist der Hannes Herrmann im Verein.


----------



## T-bone90 (11. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich werde mich mal mit ihn in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## erwinosius (11. Juli 2012)

bin die kommenden 6 Wochen in Roßwein. Wenn das für dich machbar ist können wir da paar mal gerne mal miteinander fahren.

gruß
erwin


----------



## T-bone90 (11. Juli 2012)

Hey Erwin, hmm 40 KM von hier nicht ganz optimal.

Bist du mobil? Man könnte sich doch auch mal auf halber Strecke treffen.


----------



## erwinosius (11. Juli 2012)

Ja ist die Frage was Sinn macht. Hilft ja nix sich zu treffen wenn man dafür irgendwo in der Pampa hockt und nix passendes zum trialen findet.
Ich schau mir die Gegend erst mal an und dann meld ich mich wieder...


----------



## T-bone90 (11. Juli 2012)

perfekt danke dir


----------



## Paradoxianer (13. Juli 2012)

Hi,

wollte auch mal fragen wer ab dem 29. Juli bis 20 August in Freiberg und Umgebung unterwegs ist....

Werde in der Zeit dort in Urlaub sein (meine ursprüngliche Heimat) kenne auch in Freiberg... ein paar spots wo ich vor 10 Jahren mal getrialt hab... (hoffentlich gibt es die noch ...)


Freiberg wäre ja auch die Mitte zwischen Roßwein und Eppendorf .
Es gab wohl auch mal zwei sehr aktive Trialer in Freiberg allerdings bis auf einmal treffen vor 10 Jahren sind keine Kontakte zustande gekommen

Also wenn einer von euch Bock hat.. lasst uns mal was ausmachen in der Zeit für ein Treffen ... bin praktisch auch am Anfang (nach 10 jähriger Pause erst seit 2 bis 3 Monaten untewegs)

Ansonsten könntet Ihr in Chemnitz wirklich viel in der Stadt finden...)

Gruß 
Matthias


----------



## T-bone90 (15. Juli 2012)

Hey Matthias,

sehr gern, ist zwar gerade die Urlaubszeit aber zwischendrinnen klappt es bestimtm mal. Freiberg ist auch wirklich nicht weit 

Ansonsten habe ich auch mal Hannes Hermann angeschrieben, der mir auch angeboten hat in Chemnitz zum training von ihm mal mit zu kommen 

Vielleicht auch interessant wenn mich da jemand begleiten will.


----------



## Paradoxianer (15. Juli 2012)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> Hey Matthias,
> 
> sehr gern, ist zwar gerade die Urlaubszeit aber zwischendrinnen klappt es bestimtm mal. Freiberg ist auch wirklich nicht weit
> 
> ...



Das muss ich erstmal mit meiner Family absprechen.. weil das würde dann wahrscheinlich ein Familienausflug werden  möchte meine Frau mit den Kids nicht die ganze Zeit allein lassen. Aber sollte möglich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (15. Juli 2012)

Ja wie gesagt meld dich einfach nochmal wegen Freiberg. Vielleicht findest du ja eine gute Strecke.


----------



## Paradoxianer (15. Juli 2012)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt meld dich einfach nochmal wegen Freiberg. Vielleicht findest du ja eine gute Strecke.



Auf welchem Level fährst Du denn??
Fährst du mehr Street oder mehr Gelände??

Wie gesagt ich bin noch relativ am Anfang.. Pedalkick auf kleine Hindernisse usw. geht schon aber dann ist schon Schluss...
Sidehop usw kann ich noch nicht wirklich!


----------



## T-bone90 (15. Juli 2012)

Du ich bin auch komplett komplett am Anfang Anfang 

Ich kann noch nicht mal auf den Hinterrad fahren eine längere Strecke. Geschweige denn irgendwie hüpfen. 

Ich will mich eigentlich mehr in Richtung Street festlegen aber zum Üben ist sicherlich Gelände optimaler. Zumal da eventuell nicht so viel Betrieb ist als in der Stadt (ich fahre ungern bei vielen Leuten als totaler Anfänger) ;-)

Weiß ja nicht wie du denkst? Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Paradoxianer (16. Juli 2012)

Ok da weiß ich was wir für eine "Strecke" bräuchten.. Hm das mit den Leuten hab ich aufgegeben.. weil hier in Köln wo ich jetzt lebe überall Leute sind :-D und es stört mich jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Werde schauen aber ich denk  hab schon ne Idee:

Hier ist es in den Ferien ruhig... und wenn die Hindernisse noch so sind wie vor 10 Jahren sollte es ideal sein :-D:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.92...,13.339991&spn=0.000862,0.0021&num=1&t=h&z=19


----------



## T-bone90 (16. Juli 2012)

ah OK bei der TU Freiberg  das klingt voll cool, ich arbeite auch gleich im Nachbarort von Freiberg.

Trial in den Kofferraum direkt von Arbeit mal, wird cool


----------



## erwinosius (31. Juli 2012)

wann gehen wir jetzt mal fahren? Hab immer Montag bis Donnerstag ab ca 16:00 Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich war heute in Freiberg mit Paradoxianer trialen. Sorry du hattest dich dann nichtmehr gemeldet :-(

Ich werde nächste Woche Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag nochmal mit ihm (vllt auch noch 2x) in Freiberg trialen.

Wenn du magst kannst du da mitkommen. Würde mich freuen  

Ich habe dir eine Private Nachricht geschrieben


----------



## erwinosius (15. August 2012)

Wir werden morgen am Donnerstag um etwa 17:00 in Chemnitz aufschlagen um dort ein bisschen zu trialen. Vielleicht mag ja jemand der Lokals auch mal vorbeischaun?

gruß
erwin


----------



## T-bone90 (2. September 2012)

Ich mache nochmal den Aufruf, wer kommt aus der Nähe von Freiberg/Chemnitz und hat Lust, ab und an mal Trialen zu gehen.

Alleine macht es einfach nicht so viel Spaß.


----------



## T-bone90 (2. Oktober 2012)

und nochmal wieder einen PUSH, vielleicht gibt es ja jetzt jemand :-(


----------



## eueu2012 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hey, ich bin aus Chemnitz. Wenn du also mal Lust zum biken hast, melde dich mal


----------



## T-bone90 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hey 

na endlich mal jemand aus der umgebung.

Wie lange fähhrst du denn schon und welche Richtung fährst du?


Ich war bisher 1x in Chemnitz fahren, ansonsten in Freiberg. Bist du denn auch mobil mit Auto?


----------



## eueu2012 (21. Oktober 2012)

Insgesamt fahre ich schon paar Jahre, aber hatte zwischendurch immer wieder längere Aussetzer (Prioritäten lagen anders  )
Erst Ende diesen Sommers habe ich mich mal wieder intensiver dem Zweirad gewidmet, vorher wars immer nur mal für 1-2h und das max. 2x die Woche.
Meine Richtung ist Street und Trial. 
Ein Auto habe ich - ich fahr doch nicht mit dem Bike die ganze Strecke bis in die Stadt - wenn ich da bin ists doch schon dunkel! 

Kommst du oft zum fahren? Bist du ebenfalls mobil?


----------



## T-bone90 (21. Oktober 2012)

OK ich bin auch eher Street.

ICh fahre zurzeit sehr selten, das liegt aber einfach daran, das ich hier wenig möglichkeiten bei uns im Dorf habe und ich niemanden kenne der auch fährt.

Ja ich bin mobil 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du in Chemnitz paar coole Strecken kennst, ich kenne da nur in Freiberg ein bisschen was. 

Wie alt bist du überhaupt? Ich bin 22


----------



## eueu2012 (21. Oktober 2012)

Also in Chemnitz brauch man ja nur direkt ins Zentrum fahren - da findet man alles  sonst so paar Spots außerhalb vom Trubel kenne ich auch noch.
Ich bin 25
Wie hast du denn Zeit, falls du mal Interesse hast zum radeln?


----------



## T-bone90 (21. Oktober 2012)

Also ich arbeite meist bis 16 Uhr, von daher 17 - 17:30 in Chemnitz.

Habe aber nächste Woche ausnahmsweise mal Spätschicht. Von daher würde ich sagen, das wir da nochmal per PM hier schreiben bezüglich Termin. 

Also nächste Woche nicht, die Woche drauf dann bestimmt mal 

Aber interesse aufjedenfall, vielleicht kann ich von dir ja noch was lernen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_91 (9. November 2012)

Hey Leute, habe mich leider jetzt erst in diesem Forum angemeldet! Ich komme fast aus Chems und probiere mich seit diesem Jahr am trial fahren!! Würde auch gerne mal ne Runde mit drehen


----------



## T-bone90 (9. November 2012)

Hey Biker_91 

Wo wohnst du denn genau?

Also ich bin mit eueu2012 auch noch nicht gefahren, das wollen wir aber definitiv in Angriff nehmen, muss nur schauen wie meine ZEit aussieht.

Aber klar, man könnte ja auch zu dritt mal eine Runde drehen. Mal schauen wie die Wetterlage weiter geht bzw. ob wir noch bisschen vom Schnee verschont bleiben 

MEld dich einfach mal


----------



## hnTz (9. November 2012)

ich hätte auch lust.


----------



## T-bone90 (9. November 2012)

Bitte mal ein paar mehr Infos schreiben hnTz. Wo wohnst du, welcher Trialbereich? Wie lange fährst du schon ?


----------



## hnTz (9. November 2012)

ich bin aus zwickau, hab ein auto und komme gern nach chemnitz. mein fahrrad hab ich dieses jahr erst zusammen gebastelt, ich bin also noch am basics üben.


----------



## T-bone90 (9. November 2012)

Das klingt gut 

Mal schauen ob ich es dieses Jahr zeitlich noch packen. Vielleicht sollten wir vier einfach einen Termin fest machen und alles andere absagen. Vielleicht übernächstes Wochenende ^^oder so.


----------



## eueu2012 (9. November 2012)

Es werden ja immer mehr die Interesse haben


----------



## hnTz (9. November 2012)

ich wäre für samstag den 17.


----------



## Biker_91 (10. November 2012)

Also ich komme aus Neukirchen, is direkt an Chemnitz dran! Bin auch noch am Anfang, konnte leider nich viel üben =/ 
Ich hoffe ja auch noch auf schönes Wetter dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

hm ich könnte mal schauen aber eventuell bekomme ich den 17.11. auch hin. 

Wer hätte denn da alles zeit von den Interessenten?


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Moin,

hm ich leider nicht. 
Aber bis jetzt sieht das heutige Wetter vielversprechend aus! Wenn es so bleibt fahre ich heut nachmittag ab halb 4 auf jeden Fall!


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

hm na gut wie gesagt heiute ist schlecht :-(

Dann lasst uns doch einen Termin finden, wo wir alle 4 können um uns mal kennen zu lernen 

Wie wäre es mit nächstem Sonntag, den 18.11.
Ansonsten am 24 bzw. 25.11 würde es bei mir jetzt auch klappen.


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Das ist auch ne Idee. Aber nächsten Sonntag ist auch eher schlecht 
Die Woche drauf vielleicht schon eher. ...oder es klappt einfach mal so mit fahren


----------



## hnTz (10. November 2012)

18.11. würde bei mir auch gehen...oder halt irgendwann übernächste woche.


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, wenn möglich wäre es geil wenn man sich zu viert mal trifft 

Also wie schaut es übernächste Woche aus (24/25.11) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Übernächste Woche siehts bei mir definitiv viel besser aus!!


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Das ist toll  Also ich denke das kann ich dann auch irgendwie einrichten 

In der Hoffnung das das Wetter halbwegs passt. Bei Regen kann ich nicht fahren, da versagen meine V-Brakes   Noch hab ich keine harten Klötzer ^^


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Hope Mono Trial 

Aber du hast Recht, im Regen machts mir auch keinen Spaß. Und heut hat echt keiner von euch etwas Zeit?


----------



## Biker_91 (10. November 2012)

also ich müsste ab dem nächsten weekend auch immer Zeit haben, sollte sich zumindest einrichten lassen =)


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Also ich würde dann sagen am 24 oder 25.11, wollen wir da schon was fest machen?


----------



## Biker_91 (10. November 2012)

ja klingt gut


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Ja würde ich auch sagen. Also mir ist es gleich, ob Samstag oder Sonntag. Bevorzugt vormittags bzw. um die Mittagszeit - da ist noch nicht ganz so viel los.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Mir wäre es auch egal welcher Tag bzw. die Uhrzeit ist mir auch egal.

Entweder vormittags oder in der Mittagszeit, da könnte man sich ja auch was zu beissen holen zwischendrinnen. Dann kann man ja selbst entscheiden wie lange man fährt. Oder eben abends aber es wird ja recht zeitig dunkel bzw. da ist natürlich dann mehr los, da hast du recht.


----------



## hnTz (10. November 2012)

ich richte mich ganz nach euch,  bin da flexibel. wieviel zoll fahrt ihr eig.?


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

@biker91: Ist es dir auch egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag?

@Also ich fahr 24 Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

24"
 @T-bone90: Die Idee, sich zwischendurch was zu beißen zu holen ist nicht schlecht


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Cool du auch 24 Zoll, fetzt 

Welches Bike hast du?


----------



## hnTz (10. November 2012)

tag ist mir auch relativ egal..muss halt nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen. btw fahr ich auch 24"


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Jopp, ich hab aber lange überlegt ob ich auf 24" umsteige. Vorher bin ich sehr lange Zeit 26" gefahren... aber das steht ja zur Not auch noch im Keller 

Inspired Fourplay Team 2011

 @_hnTz_: Sehr gut   da sind wir ja schon 3 die 24" haben!


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

eueu2012 schrieb:


> Inspired Fourplay Team 2011



Geilo  Ich hoffe doch in GrÃ¼n mit weiÃen Sattel, das sieht nÃ¤mlich Hammer aus 

OK wollen wir da gleich Samstag ausmachen? Uhrzeit richte ich mich nach euch. Und Treffpunkt mÃ¼sste man noch wissen. Ich schlage den Parkplatz vorm Hauptbahnhof vor. Da kann man fÃ¼r paar â¬*den ganzen Tag parken und sich dort treffen. Von dort kÃ¶nnte man dann hier und da hin fahren


----------



## hnTz (10. November 2012)

mal eine grundlegende frage..warum sind die vorbauten bei trialbikes so lang? ich hatte ursprünglich ein 26" dirtbike und habe das dann auf 24" umgebaut. daher habe ich noch einen sehr kurzen vorbau verbaut. wie würde sich ein länger auswirken bzw. was ist der vorteil?


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

ja in grün, aber mit schwarzem Sattel.
Samstag klingt gut. So gegen 10? 

Da finde ich, ist die Balance besser. Auf meinem Dirt ist auch ein extrem kurzer Vorbau ... es lässt sich eben beides etwas anders handlen.
Aber für Trial finde ich den langen Vorbau am besten. Gerade wenn du irgendwo hoch springst, lässt sich das Hinterrad so besser hochdrücken.


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Ich finde das grün Inspired übelst geil auch wenns nicht grade billig ist würd ich mir gern mal in echt angucken bzw. vllt auch mal kurz drauf stehen 

So gegen 10 Uhr klingt gut.


----------



## hnTz (10. November 2012)

ok das mit dem hinterrad ist ein argument...
also samstag 24.11. 10:00uhr am bahnhof? dann schreib ich mir das schonmal in mein kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Ja genau also Treff auf dem Parkplatz irgendwo, denkt aber an den Parkschein. ICh wollte beim letzten mal einen Schein holen und als ich wieder kam stand die nette Dame schon da und schrieb einen Zettel ;-)


----------



## hnTz (10. November 2012)

da ist aber keine umweltzone, oder? hab nur ne gelbe plakete..


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Chemnitz ist alles keine Umweltzone 

In Sachsen bisher nur Leipzig.


----------



## Biker_91 (10. November 2012)

hey leute, bin gerade wieder dahemm angekommen....

so also tag ist mir egal ob samstag oder sonntag, richte ich mir schon ein =D un 10uhr klingt auch ganz gut!

ich fahre 20"


----------



## eueu2012 (10. November 2012)

Cool, alle haben Zeit 
 @T-bone90:  klar kannst du mal ne Probefahrt machen!


----------



## T-bone90 (10. November 2012)

Super ^^

Dann halten wir also den Samstag 10 Uhr fest und treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz, weiß ja jeder wo der ist ;-)

Ich freue mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker_91 (11. November 2012)

Jup, so machen wir das =D


----------



## T-bone90 (20. November 2012)

Nochmal die Anfrage an alle 4, ob es am Samstag 10 Uhr klappt? Also treff wäre Parkplatz vorm Bahnhof 

Falls es sollte Regnen komme ich nicht, kann dann nur hier im Forum absagen denn das hat dann keinen Sinn für mich


----------



## eueu2012 (20. November 2012)

Bei mir klappts auf jeden Fall! Sagt mal, welche Art Kleidung wählt ihr bei den Temperaturen fürs fahren?


----------



## T-bone90 (20. November 2012)

Super 

Bezüglich Kleidung ist eine gute Frage, ich denke ein Funktionshirt, ein Fleece drüber und eventuell eine Softshelljacke. Ich denke wenn du dich dicker einpackst dann dampfst du ganz schön, falls es nicht gerade unter 0 Grad wird.

Obwohl ich nicht gerne mit Jacke fahre


----------



## Biker_91 (21. November 2012)

bin auch immer noch dabei!


----------



## eueu2012 (21. November 2012)

Das ist es eben, was mir momentan zu denken gibt ... weil dampfen ist mist 

Ich werde aber sicher auch auf Funktionsshirt und Co. zurückgreifen...


----------



## Herrminator231 (23. November 2012)

Ohhhh die Chemnitzer Trial Szene erweitert sich!!! Gute Arbeit....
Ich würde morgen einfach mal mit vorbeischauen....
Steht 10 Uhr noch?????
Was habt ihr denn für Spots angepeilt?

Mein Vorschlag wäre,
Warm-up gleich beim Hbf. an ein paar kleinen Steinen,
dann ab zum Brunnen und dann über Nischel zum Brühl...
Ich denke das sollte erst mal reichen....

Wenn ihr was anderes geplant habt, ist das auch ok...

Sagt mal Bescheid;-)

Hannes


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

oh man der Hannes ist auch hier, das wusste ich doch gar nicht ;-)

Ich hatte dir doch mal eine Email geschrieben, wo du mir auch deine Handynummer gesagt hast. Aber irgendwie hab ich kurze Zeit später alles verschlammt 
*Asche über mein Haupt, deshalb habe ich mich auch nie gemeldet* ^^

Klar komm mal mit wir würden uns freuen. Denk aber bitte daran, dass wir Anfänger sind (ich zumindest).

Ansonsten soll mir alles recht sein, wir können nur lernen 

Was ziehst du denn bei den Temperaturen an Hannes?

Manuel


----------



## Herrminator231 (23. November 2012)

Jo kein Stress....deshalb schreib ich ja hier!
Bekleidung habe ich natürlich von Biehler Sportswear;-) Aber mit der Funktionsshirt Variante seit Ihr bestimmt gut bedient.
Dann bis morgen....


----------



## Biker_91 (23. November 2012)

Das klingt ja super! =) ja um 10 steht noch, aber parken aufm Hbf Parkplatz is blöd, weil man nur 2 std stehen kann! also können uns auch im Zentrum treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

2h? Also letztens stand ich lange und hab ein Tagesticket genommen, glaub ich zumindest.

Ansonsten fahren wir zwischendurch nochmal hin und kaufen noch ein Parkticket


----------



## eueu2012 (23. November 2012)

Hallo,
ja klar wäre toll wenn du auch noch mit kommst, je mehr desto besser 
Da werde ich morgen mit dem Rad zum HBF fahren, und das Auto woanders abstellen.


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

Ist natürlich blöd, wenn es wirklich so wäre. Da müssten wir unsere Route so einplanen, das wir in 2 h wieder dort sind das ich schnell noch einen Parkschein holen kann


----------



## Herrminator231 (23. November 2012)

Jungs, parken könnt ihr zwischen Hotel Chemnitzer Hof und St.Petri Kirche....dann kommt ihr einfach über den Theaterplatz und die Carolastraße hoch zum Hbf. geradelt;-)


----------



## eueu2012 (23. November 2012)

Das lässt sich bestimmt einrichten  ...wir machen ja keine 50km Radtour - wir sind ja in der näheren Umgebung ^^

...meinst du in der Richard-Tauber-Straße? Ich stand heute in der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße for free ...


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

Jungs ich bin doch Weltfremd, das wisst ihr doch 

Jetzt muss ich auf Google Maps erstmal schauen wo das genau ist. Oder mich trifft jemand auf dem anderen Parkplatz, zwischen Hotel Chemnitzer Hof und St.Petri Kirche und radelt mit mir dann zum HBF, sonst brauch ja ja überall mein Navi ^^

Wäre das ein Deal? Wer wartet dort auf mich


----------



## Herrminator231 (23. November 2012)

Also ich parke jedenfalls dort! Wer will, trifft sich mit mir fünf vor 10 dort....


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

Gut geht los


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

ehm Jungs, kann mir mal bitte einer von euch den Parkplatz bei Maps markieren und mir die Koordinaten schicken?
Ich seh den irgendwie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eueu2012 (23. November 2012)

Ich schätze, er meint hier:


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

ah OK, also laut Karte ist dort nicht viel :-( @biker91: Wo parkst du?
@eueu: Kommst du auch dort hin ?


----------



## eueu2012 (23. November 2012)

Ich nehme biker91 morgen gleich mit. ja ich werde dort mal schauen, ob  da noch was frei ist. Ansonsten parke ich vielleicht wieder auf der  Karl-Liebknecht

Um die Uhrzeit findet man vielleicht noch ein Plätzchen


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

Naja ich werd dort schon was finden, zur Not fahr ich doch aufm HBF mit dem Auto.


----------



## eueu2012 (23. November 2012)

Hat sich bei dir hnTz eigentlich nochmal gemeldet?


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

Nein leider nicht. Werden wir schauen ob er morgen am Bahnhof ist oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eueu2012 (23. November 2012)

Genau, also dann bis morgen 

Das Wetter soll ja auch Klasse werden!!


----------



## T-bone90 (23. November 2012)

Dort soll ja auch gleich eine Tiefgarage sein, falls ich keinen Parkplatz finde 

Ok bis morgen dann.


----------



## Biker_91 (23. November 2012)

Jup bis morgen


----------



## Paradoxianer (15. Juli 2013)

He Leute, werde wieder mal vom 6. August - 24.August in Freiberg sein. Hab auch wieder Bock ein paar Runden in Gesellschaft zu drehen. Ist einer von euch in der Nähe?


----------



## T-bone90 (16. Juli 2013)

HEy Matthias, sehr gern cool 

Muss nur mein Bike nochmal fixen, neue Bremsbelege aber die sind irgendwie viel zu Dick, da muss ich nochmal schauen. Deine Nummer hab ich ja noch 

Ich wollte auch mal was mit "eueu2012" machen, vielleicht kriegen wir was zu dritt hin?


----------



## Biker_91 (2. August 2013)

na da müssen wir wieder mal was ausmachen =)


----------



## Paradoxianer (2. August 2013)

Sagt einfach wann.. ich hab ja Urlaub ... muss es nur mit meiner Family absprechen :-D


----------



## eueu2012 (5. August 2013)

Grüße,
wie würde es denn bei euch diesen Samstag vormittag zeitlich aussehen


----------



## Paradoxianer (5. August 2013)

Bei mir passts. Treffpunkt? Schlossplatz, Juni oder. Hbf? Und wann?





eueu2012 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> wie würde es denn bei euch diesen Samstag vormittag zeitlich aussehen


----------



## eueu2012 (5. August 2013)

Der Treffpunkt ist relativ egal, da ich mich in FG nicht auskenne. Hauptsache dort gibt es ein paar schöne Spots zum fahren.
Zeitlich würde ich den Vormittag bevorzugen, da dann noch nicht so eine Hitze ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (6. August 2013)

OK also Schlossplatz... von da aus kann einige interessante Spots erreichen und gut parken . Zeit: ich kann ab 9.00 Uhr... :-D. Ich bin allerdings noch relativ Anfängerlevel.


eueu2012 schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist relativ egal, da ich mich in FG nicht auskenne. Hauptsache dort gibt es ein paar schöne Spots zum fahren.
> Zeitlich würde ich den Vormittag bevorzugen, da dann noch nicht so eine Hitze ist


----------



## andi87 (6. September 2013)

Servus Leute,
ich bin morgen (Samstag) beim Showfahren hier in Chemnitz.
Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust und Bock auf eine Session?
Wenn ja, bitte melden bzw. einfach gleich Telefonnummer per PN durchschicken, da es ja recht kurzfristig ist!
Würd mich freuen, wenn was zamm geht! 
Bis dann!
Andi


----------

